# Anyone here build there own home?



## ashin1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm starting to get to a point in my life where i want to own some land and build a home. I guess the point of this thread is to get some information about building homes and Real estate in General.

Some things to take into consideration:

Ultimate goal: own my personalized home, so that when I have it paid off I will be that much closer to achieving financial independence. 

Location: I choose to build a home in Northern Alberta, simply for the fact that i feel very much at home in the community as well land here is relatively affordable. Also I have job security as a lab/x ray tech for 3 different centers in the surrounding area. Also with my goals of being FI at an early age i will feel no need to always commit my time in the north after all i won't have to be working, so i could always use it as a form of rental income down the road(eg. lease home to large companies like AHS, or school division).

Build: I am planning on hiring a local carpenter to build me a very simple house and ill purchase all the materials myself(cut out the middle man), What i am aiming for is a home with a loft style bedroom as i would be the only one occupying the house(although i am considering an additional room for the event i get a roommate or lease it out). But for the most part I just want a small house to myself. I plan to make this home roughly 20x20.

Why so small?
because i want to pay off the mortgage within several years.

If anyone knows roughly how much it costs to dig out and concrete a basement please share, I am just in the planning phase of this build and right now, Ive looked a several lots in my area, and only one seems to really caught my eye,
Its a lot that has a heated double garage(with bathroom, gas, and electricity) with no home(burnt down 4 years ago, garage is fine though). 
I figure that would be a perfect spot for me to build my own minimalist home. 
However I plan to spend no more than 120k for the entire project and having 50k expense for the land(shop comes with lot) alone is inconvenient

So is 70k enough to build a small home with heating and plumbing?

also if i purchase this lot, a basement would not be needed. 

If you have anything to add please do i am open to criticism.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Have you talked to some of the hardware stores? They have many packages available for a variety of small homes. Huge catalogs while a wide variety...they are usually used as cabins, but they have very large ones too. Home hardware, coop, probably Rona, Home Depot, etc. All have them I'd bet. You usually have to go though their contractor services.

Just an FYI, a builder could probably get your wood cheaper than you can. Wood prices go down with volume, and a contractor would probably do more volume than you'd buy. That being said, these packages are quite affordable for supplies. That and they already meet the building codes and engineering specifications...something that can be a bit of a nightmare to get past the building permits in certain areas (some places are much harder than others to get the permits).


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

As JAG mentioned, look at cabin packages. Totem (now Rona) used to have some. I used to ogle over the ones in Lindal and Linwood homes when I was young.
www.linwoodhomes.com
http://lindal.com/

Lindal has some really basic stuff, and then goes up to their modern Turkel series. Linwood is probably more of what you're after in terms of low cost, quality kit.
You can also look at manufactured homes. These are modular homes, built in a plant, and craned on to your excavation. There are dozens of manufacturers in Alberta that do this.

Contractors can get discounts on materials, almost enough to make up for their markup in which case you don't save any thing and there's no hassle.

I am building a house right now (custom through a builder). For a small 8' basement, you might be looking at 10K I'm guessing for excavation, forming and concrete? Damproofing or sealing would be extra. Basement windows are cheap. Utilities not included. A 20x20 basement isn't really worth it. Once you put in the stairs and furnace/HWT, you don't have much room left.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Tiny homes are attractive to some people. Might be a good temporary option and then to rent it out later.

http://www.tumbleweedhouses.com/


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in Montreal and the cost of building (no middleman) is anywhere between $100-$135 per square foot for basic/standard quality. Add the middleman and you're in the $130-$160 range. You calculate finished space only so a 1 floor 20 x 20 would be roughly $40,000 to $54,000 should you manage the project yourself, using standard materials and finishings. Any upgrade can increase your price significantly (granite countertops, full wood doors and trims, exterior fiinishing, etc.) For an average to good quality build, figure $125-$150/sqft ($50k to $60k), again, managing yourself.

I highly recommend investing more in the building envelope such as; upgrading windows and doors, proper insulation and seal especially around openings, use brick all around, full concrete foundation, solid plumbing and a good HVAC system. I would personally insulate and waterproof the perimeter of the foundation as well as insulate under the concrete slab.

Unless the price of construction in Alberta is way off from the prices in Montreal, I think your budget of $70k is very reasonable for a well built home.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have built a home in NL

Has taken 5 years

If you are using sub trades to do it for you,get quotes and permits

120k is enough to build a 20X20 home

Have fun


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I have built many homes, several for myself. 
I would suggest hiring a home designer to draw up your plan. Couple grand but well worth it. Have your small home constructed as part of a future larger home, 24x24 is perfect as a garage plus loft for the future.

Cutting out the middle man and hiring a carpenter may not be cheaper in the long run. Sub trades are great at inflating their prices to novice self contractors, as well as potentially using and doing sub standard work. Don't count on the local building inspector to determine the quality of your final product,he only inspects to ensure compliance to local and national building codes.

A reputable local contractor will most likely get the job done in a timely basis and most likely the same cost as you would spend yourself.
Good luck!


----------



## Joewho (Nov 18, 2015)

Eder said:


> I have built many homes, several for myself.
> I would suggest hiring a home designer to draw up your plan. Couple grand but well worth it. Have your small home constructed as part of a future larger home, 24x24 is perfect as a garage plus loft for the future.
> 
> Cutting out the middle man and hiring a carpenter may not be cheaper in the long run. Sub trades are great at inflating their prices to novice self contractors, as well as potentially using and doing sub standard work. Don't count on the local building inspector to determine the quality of your final product,he only inspects to ensure compliance to local and national building codes.
> ...


I am not sure I understand this quote:
Have your small home constructed as part of a future larger home, 24x24 is perfect as a garage plus loft for the future.

Does that mean that you would turn your small house into the garage, should you build a larger one? I don't see that as being too practical. But, maybe I am misreading your answer, as well. 
thanks joe


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Yep...design to turn the main floor into the future garage should you decide to expand. Pretty standard strategy with people that bought acreages years ago with no building requirements but on a budget. That is another reason a decent designer/draftsman is required. Don't understand why this wouldn't be practical.


----------



## ashin1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the input!

one thing to mention i work in the lab with a another lab tech(floor laying is his second hustle), and he told me he would lay the floor for free as long as i buy the supplies, supply the beer and give him a hand.

So until i have enough money to buy some land i may as well start looking up blue prints to take to a contractor. A designer would be nice but i think im going to start looking for blueprint in the meanwhile until i get inspired as to what would be a great lay out. After all i got lots of time to save up considering i buy the lot valued at 50k


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Even though it is a small house your still going to need the same number of trades
Don't under-estimate the undertaking of being your own general contractor!
You will without a doubt make a few errors a long the way,one's you might not even be aware of(the process from dirt to finished product)
Make sure you can field calls or even have the flex-ability to leave your workplace on a day to day basis
Being a homeowner contractor and 'checking' in once every few days or drives by at the site after work don't count trust me(seasoned general contractors have a tough time making all the moving parts of a home flow together let alone the 'policing' aspect of making sure all trades work well with each other,many many 'extras' and unseen issues araise where 2 seperate trades involved have to work together and because 'they' are no 'your' team and your a unknown that can spell trouble)
Good luck
You will learn a **** ton!


----------



## tri-guy (Jan 27, 2016)

I just finished building a 1001 sq.ft addition this past summer. everything went smoothly except for some issues with the ministry of labour. one of my contractors insurance had expired and the ministry shut the site down until I obtained coverage for the trade. all said and done I paid $92 per sq.ft. the price included a finished kitchen. if no kitchen the price would be around $70 per sq.ft...cabinets and new appliances are $$$.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

How did you find the process tri-guy?
I have done a fair amt of for private homeowner contractor's
They are usually bloody and beaten in the end lol 
But seriously it is like juggling a 2 nd job during the process
Most don't realize until they are in the process and it's 'more' than they though
Though reno's are not as extensive than a fresh new build with quite a few more issues


----------



## tri-guy (Jan 27, 2016)

donald said:


> How did you find the process tri-guy?
> I have done a fair amt of for private homeowner contractor's
> They are usually bloody and beaten in the end lol
> But seriously it is like juggling a 2 nd job during the process
> ...


the project involved the addition as well as a complete gut and reno of the existing 900 sq.ft. house. the addition was painless and straight forward. the reno of the existing house was more frustrating. once the house was gutted it seemed like there was problem after problem. every time we wanted to remove a wall or add a door, there was always mech. or elec. in the way. I'm a municipal building inspector so I kind of expected a few problems. we completed the addition and moved into that side before beginning the gut of the old house...that was a big help rather then living in a house during a reno. 

my biggest complaint would be getting the trades to show. the excavator had family issues and missed 3 days. that 3 days turned into a domino effect as the concrete guys then went to anther job and the excavation sites open for 2 weeks. that messes up the framers schedule...and on and on

during the reno process I said I would never do it again but once finished I started looking for another house that has room for a addition.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm a mechanical engineer and think myself pretty organized. I was tossing around the idea of being GC myself for our demo and infill build. We're half way in now with a builder and I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have been able to do it. Or at least, I could have done it, but I would be taking easily twice as long and the costs would actually be higher. There is so much coordination between all the subtrades required in order to have things move at the right pace, rather than sequentially. It's enough work sorting through all the options for finishes and the like. As mentioned, as a owner general contractor, you might not have access to the good subtrades as they already have lots of work from bigger builders. And why would they want the hassle of dealing with some owner who's never done this before? My brother in law gc'd his house. It's still not done, 3 yrs in (they live there now) and I hear about a lot of issues with contractors starting work, then putting it on hold when a bigger client demands their time. Or signing a contract and then backing out 2 months later when something else comes up and then he's scrambling to arrange a replacement.

If you want to be involved in the building process, there are lots of builders who will let you do some work. You can remove certain pieces from the scope of work - like floor installation, or cabinet supply and install, etc. Just know that it won't be covered in the blanket warranty. In our current build, I am DIYing security cameras, whole house sound, kitchen and bathroom cabinets, all lighting fixtures, and countertops. Some of them I will buy and install myself. Some I will buy and get someone to install for me. Just no builder markup.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I just did a roof for someone who Gc'd their own(40 sq roofing job)
The prints they had were for 1 wrong(He didn't know enough to know how to double check and make sure everything was to scale-in his case his roof plan was to dimension but was fu&king off on scale)
Wasn't a fun convo i had with him that he is roof is 20% bigger than the plan he gave me to quote
Because i am a nice guy i gave him a discount for the extras and even bite the bullet for the roofing suppliers re trip to site that need to complete.
Next issue was waiting on his carpenter to come back and finish a front foyer column to finish a area we couldn't when we had the job 'booked'
Because i am such a nice guy i told him not to worry about it but he owes a referal now lol

I also have to go back in spring to connect a plump stack too
That is a small example of my dealings
It is so much more different working for contractors who have everything figured before time(so much easier for both parties)
The efficient contractors always have all the kinks and problems ironed out before hand
That is why sub's like working for Gc's who are builders by profession.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Who knows though-i can't figure out half the time if i am being 'played' or not with private home owner
Ie:wrong plans and than now the 'extra' should be OK because they just had kids as i learn from the coffee he bought me lol
Got to trust people though!right


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

donald said:


> Who knows though-i can't figure out half the time if i am being 'played' or not with private home owner
> Ie:wrong plans and than now the 'extra' should be OK because they just had kids as i learn from the coffee he bought me lol
> Got to trust people though!right


99% of the time, I would bet it's incompetence/lack of knowledge. I doubt you're being played.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I know 
But when ever i do work for highly educated people i always got to pay attention(private homebuilders)
Sometimes when 'extra's' happen and we have to chat it can become 'grey'
I don't expect the guy to be scheming but it can happen(sales and marketing guys in other professions)
There is 'small' risk for a contractor because there is always extras that happen and that portion is never in writing
honestly usually most contractors will be very fair anyways but the homeowner still can push lower
It's just a different prospective coming from a trades contractor
lots of 'loose' ends that don't have $ attached to them


----------



## tri-guy (Jan 27, 2016)

donald said:


> I know
> But when ever i do work for highly educated people i always got to pay attention(private homebuilders)
> Sometimes when 'extra's' happen and we have to chat it can become 'grey'
> I don't expect the guy to be scheming but it can happen(sales and marketing guys in other professions)
> ...



my sister is a kindergarten teacher and her husband is a insurance adjuster. they are planning on being their own GC....I pray for those trades!!!


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

Cabinet tip: Ikea cabinets are awesome, and if you don't like the available Ikea front styles, you can buy fronts from semihandmade. My sister did pattern-matched walnut in her kitchen, and it looked amazing! It looks like cabinets that cost twice as much.

http://www.semihandmadedoors.com/

Also, for floors, there are some very nice looking (and inexpensive) wood laminates and vinyl flooring. 

From other people I've talked to, it makes sense to have your framing partially pre-built and assembled on site. You can speed up your building process and the cost difference is minor. 

If you're up north, have you thought about adding a sunroom/greenhouse on the south side of your house along with some type of greywater recycling? You could grow tropical plants all year round - otherwise you're just wasting the heat and water.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

School teachers are OK and understanding if there is up charges generally(as long as you show them the 'why" behind it and how it differs from the quote and what is beyond said 'work' involved beyond what was in the description of work to be preformed)
They are more picky though than the average bear when it comes to certain things(ie:aesthetics)
I am older know but when I was younger I found teachers as clients always had the teacher 'authority' lol
Ps I like working for Teachers
Now business people(those in decent size organization who spend their days in seminars-those are the one's that scare me)
I did work for a general manger of a new car lot not long ago
It was like a game of unspoken poker going on


----------



## ashin1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Some really good conversations going in here, and the more i think about it, the less i really want to be my own GC. 

I will more than likely go to my local home hardware or UFA and get quotes on a Blue print once I find the right one. From my understanding I could always let them know that I will do certain part of the home myself, such as floorings for example, and they could take care of the rest (heating,plumbing, electricity, cabineits, supplies, building etc)

Either way, the last thing i want is any delays, so i think as cost effective being your own GC might be, Time is a resource i do not want to compromise and will pay a bit extra if need be. 

also for anyone interested, i think i found blue print that i want to model my house after.

http://www.linwoodhomes.com/house-plans/plans/cardinal/

I figure if i go through either UFA or Home hardware They would be able to build the entire thing start to finish, but only thing is at what cost?
Im going to take these blue prints and get a quote next time i get a chance (the closet ufa or HH is bout 48 km away from where i live)


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Ask linwood what the package price is. That's what they specialize in, so it's probably decent. You could also just buy the plans and send them to a local builder and say price it out for me.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Taraz said:


> Cabinet tip: Ikea cabinets are awesome, and if you don't like the available Ikea front styles, you can buy fronts from semihandmade. My sister did pattern-matched walnut in her kitchen, and it looked amazing! It looks like cabinets that cost twice as much.
> 
> http://www.semihandmadedoors.com/


This is exactly what we're doing. The semihandmade doors are expensive, moreso with the dollar where it is, but it makes a huge difference. Truly a custom look. The ikea hardware (drawer slides, hinges) are by Blum, which is well respected in the industry.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Are there copyrights to Linwood plans?
Ie:a draftsman can copy verbatim or do they have to do some tweaks?
anybody know?


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

donald said:


> Are there copyrights to Linwood plans?
> Ie:a draftsman can copy verbatim or do they have to do some tweaks?
> anybody know?


Just like any artistic works, it's copyright as soon as it's created. I don't think I've ever heard of someone getting sued for copying a house plan. And many of the tract subdivision homes are all carbon copies. Making small tweaks to a plan makes it your own creation.
Just like a picture is copyright to the original photographer. But if I take a picture of that picture, its now copyright to me.

Companies like Linwood don't make money on the plans. And a lot of their homes are customized anyways. They make money on the kits and packages.
Copying an architect's plan might get you in trouble as that's their only source of income.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I was just wondering
Thanks Nobleea
Wonder if it still costs between 4-6k to get it drawn
larger drafting firms must love that
easy when you got a full protocol to go off of
though little creative touch if it's a 'old' school guy who would want to put his imprint on it


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

No way. It cost me $4,305 in design fees for our house. And it's a large, very custom house that I did many iterations on. Plus that includes a separate 3 car detached garage with full suite above. For something simple like this, 2K tops. If you could find a drafter who does this on the side, probably under $1K. Might have to get an engineer to review and stamp it, but a lot of truss and kit companies have ones in house and thats included in your price.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I paid almost 5k in 2009 for a custom 1450 sq custom plan 
(one of the best in our city though-it was a 'smaller' one he created)
He usually does 2500+sq ft designs in high end custom area's


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Obviously pay more for having a non cookie cutter home
draftsman never duplicates(he told me that)
I somewhat believed him
was a unique plan that I got compliments on
esp the 'flow' of the floor plan and how everything 'jived' together


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

You might look into modular homes. There are some nice ones at good prices. Especially if you buy from a US company. Set up in a day or 2 on your slab or foundation.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

wondering why, since there's an existing two-car garage on the property with water, gas & electricity, the OP wouldn't build a starter apartment above the garage, on the 2nd level.

this would presumably be fast & cheap & relatively easy. He could move into the starter home & spend some time getting to know his land & where to place the final house for the best views & elevation.

i know quite a few people with country properties who've opted to live for the first few years in a variety of makeshift dwellings already on the land. Sheds, cabins, barns, boathouses. I remember one family raising 2 small children in a one-room shack overlooking chilliwack, BC. Later, after they'd built the grand house of their dreams on the brow of the mountain, they thought their happiest years had been back in the log cabin.


----------



## ashin1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I always love all the responses guys thanks for giving me your input.

Update:

After much thought I am redoing my budget and reconsidering whether or not i want to buy the lot with a shop already built for 50k and opt to buy a lot that is bare for less.
I figure I will build something simpler than the previous design, and build a garage underneath it. I feel as though I'll be able to get the biggest bang for my buck in terms of what i want out of a home. 
I spoke with a manager from Linwood, and he stay after work almost an hour just to talk and educate me about how a person would go from owning land to building a house ad having it ready to be fully lived in, after talking to someone who has many years of experience with building homes he sure made me aware of all the costs that goes into 
building a home from scratch. Either way we both came to realize that for my personal needs (large garage, 2 bedroom 1 bathroom, and cost effective) that building a house on top of a garage is my best option, if i don't want to spend 50 k buying a lot. 

I am glad i am a curious/OCD about things i have a desire to learn about. The amount of valuable information i have learn far is incredible!


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Just a quick comment...Home Hardware & UFA are retail businesses...definitely not a general contractor, find a good one thru the Chamber of Commerce, BBB,etc6. Get lots of real references. Also prefab anything in my experience has been crap, especially houses.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

+1
The guys slapping those production houses together in the fab shop are paid 14 a hr tops(high school dropouts)
A journey man red seal carpenter easily triple that wage(Journey man carpenters do not work in those places)
This is a important point for obvious reason
Skill LEVEL.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

donald said:


> +1
> The guys slapping those production houses together in the fab shop are paid 14 a hr tops(high school dropouts)
> A journey man red seal carpenter easily triple that wage(Journey man carpenters do not work in those places)
> This is a important point for obvious reason
> Skill LEVEL.


I wouldn't paint them all with the same brush. One of the largest home builders in Edmonton area (Landmark homes) has a large manufacturing plant up the street from me that makes all the walls, roofs, assemblies for their homes and they just crane them together in a day.
https://landmarkgroup.ca/manufacturing.php
http://www.acqbuilt.com/gallery.php
It's very high tech, precise, with reduced waste. They have two shops, probably over 100K sq ft each.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I know what you are saying(pre-fab homes have come a long way no doubt)
But 'speed' and 'home' should never be in a sentence together.
I guess it's like furniture to use a fitting example
Ikea vs a amish small business that build furniture
sure IKea is great but YA know...right

Nobody on their way out of a red seal ticket seeks these jobs nor are requited.
That's all


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

Don't forget to check the local building regulations - they may not allow the size of house that you want.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Some very good conversation on the this thread.
We are thing about building a place as well. Something small - < 1000 sq feet- along these lines:
http://www.goodshomedesign.com/550-sq-ft-prefab-timber-cabin-page-3/

probably build a shop first with a suite/guest room.

we need to figure out how to heat it.


----------



## ykphil (Dec 13, 2009)

I haven't read the whole discussion yet but I will. How far are you with your project?

I am in the process of having a small house designed and built on a small acreage I have on one of the Gulf Islands (BC) by a very reputable local builder. I have seen some of his recent projects on the island and I am quite impressed with the overall results. He builds high end homes and incorporates a lot of green building concepts, very environmentally responsible and resource-efficient throughout the life cycle of the building, from siting to design, construction, operation, and maintenance. We are looking at a very simple floor plan (500 square feet maximum), one-bed one bath, with a loft above the living quarters overlooking the living room and kitchen in an open concept, and 16-foot ceilings. His "quote" is considered high, at $160 per square foot, turnkey. I'm expecting a final design in the next few weeks, and a quote shortly after. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ashin1 (Mar 22, 2014)

ykphil:
Nope i don't even own any land yet, but i am very serious about following through with my intentions to build a home one day. I'll need to be very thorough with my plans, especially if i intend to create a home within a garage in terms of cost effectiveness and making sure there are no municipal hindrance. Not to mention I'll be doing my best to pay for this build in cash as i go along with the plans.


----------



## Ottawa Realtor (Aug 16, 2015)

ashin1 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm starting to get to a point in my life where i want to own some land and build a home. I guess the point of this thread is to get some information about building homes and Real estate in General.
> 
> Some things to take into consideration:
> 
> ...


I build my house 40 years ago and I would not recommend doing it. In spite of all my study into building I could not be good at everything and some things ended up not looking professional. Also, as some people state a contractor gets things much cheaper than you can. I am in real estate now and I see houses that have had work done by the owners and it shows in most cases.


----------

